# my Nipertropin Batch no. 11823 experience



## Chopper057 (Feb 1, 2012)

i purchased Nipertropin in mid november for  got 4 boxes = 40 vials
BATCH NO. 11823 Gemstone Pharmaceuticals
EXP DATE 12.12.14
blue tops
was told the vials were 10 IU each

im 42yo, doctor, 6', 238# when i started injections on 11/20/11 pm for wt loss purposes. i wanted to start small so i started w 1 IU per day for the first 2wks (5 on - 2 off). was very careful w reconstitution, storage, handling, etc etc. 

after my first injxn that evening within 30min or so i felt extremely hypoglycemic. i had to eat ravenously, was shakey, and etc. i didnt attribute it to the injxn until the next morning. then i googled nipertropin and found several forum posts on other boards about people getting hypoglycemic after injecting nipertropin. i spoke with my buddy who sold them to me and he immediately called some of his friends that were also taking it. he said they were doing well on it. i figured maybe it happened cuz i had just worked out and not eaten and etc. however, he did say he never felt hypoglycemic when he was on HGH, even on high doses. 

i pressed on. i continued my 1 IU per day dose for those 2wks and then moved up to 1.67 IU per day. got this by mixing in 3mL bacteriostatic water and injecting 0.5 mL per day in the am. i continued this dose for the next 6-7 weeks. other than the occasional hypoglycemia (i usually made sure i ate when injecting) i felt nothing and had lost no weight despite eating well and regular lifting and cardio. so 2wks ago i doubled that dose to 0.5 mL twice per day which is a total of 3.33 IU per day. still no changes in wt, energy level, edema, hand symptoms, etc. 

today i came across the thread started by ex-physiologist in the sampson's forums area. learned a lot and his experience sounded strikingly similar to my own and to others i have read. i did get a baseline IGF-1 before i started. tomorrow i have have a lab appt at 1115 am and will draw my IGF-1 and a GH level. im done taking that shit, im pretty convinced it's fake, but im going to take a 5 IU dose tomorrow morning 2hrs before my lab draw to see if i have a spike in my GH level. 

ive done 10-1/2 weeks now. the last 8-1/2 wks have been 7 on - 0 off. i read about the "shake test". i took the vial i reconstituted just this morning and vigorously shook it up just now. no bubbles. 

anyway, ive gotten a lot of good info from this board about the nipertropin so i wanted to share my own experience. i should have my labs back in a few days so i'll let people know happens. i hope someone finds this info helpful.


----------



## redz (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah this is always the big concern with generics, there are just so many fakes out there. I`m hoping to have good luck with some pharmatropin but I still have my concerns until I try it.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen hypoglycemic issues with a lot of people using GH. You must spike up your insulin levels right after pin..I've heard of people using a spoon full of jelly or jam (not the sugar free) to get those levels to rise up. It could be fake though-I wouldn't rule that out. BW will tell the tail with GH serum stats!


----------



## NcTo (Feb 1, 2012)

Heard of some bunk GH being nothing more than low dose slin...


----------



## unclem (Feb 1, 2012)

anything for a buck, even peoples health.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 1, 2012)

unclem said:


> anything for a buck, even peoples health.


 

That's no shit! People will sell Armor All as winny and on and on..all to make a buck and F off your health ! It's a shame


----------



## Chopper057 (Mar 1, 2012)

got my labs done and got the return.  so, after 10-1/2 weeks on the nipertropin my IGF-1 went from 220 to 236.  pretty negligible change.  my HGH level 2hrs after injecting 3 IUs was 0.7 (nl < 3.0).  IGFBP3 was 5 (nl 3.3-6.7).  i didnt check that before starting the niper so no comparison is available.  anyway, that proves it.  fake stuff.  

also, everytime i injected it stung and was red and itchy at the injxn site.  i got hold of some Thanktropin red tops and i dont feel a thing when injecting.  i did the shake test on the Thanktropin as well (i only had one dose left in the vial when i shook it) and the bubbles where there til morning.  i barely even shook it.  so there's definitely different stuff in the vials.  after 10wk of the Thanktropin i'll repeat my labs.  

im not going to post pics of the actual labs.  im simply sharing info, not trying to convince anyone of anything.


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 1, 2012)

be careful hope you dont got some insulin labeled as hgh


----------



## gamma (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds crazy , is there a way to actually tell the different between slin and hgh?


----------



## Chopper057 (Mar 2, 2012)

yah, some people wondered if there was insulin rather than HGH.  i called sonora quest labs and they said they are unable to test anything other than body fluids.  they didnt know who to refer me to either to have it tested.


----------



## redz (Mar 2, 2012)

> I've seen hypoglycemic issues with a lot of people using GH. You must spike up your insulin levels right after pin..I've heard of people using a spoon full of jelly or jam (not the sugar free) to get those levels to rise up. It could be fake though-I wouldn't rule that out. BW will tell the tail with GH serum stats!


So you are saying you should eat sugar after hgh administration?


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 2, 2012)

nips are widely believed to be ghrp 6


----------



## Chopper057 (Mar 3, 2012)

dfwtp said:


> nips are widely believed to be ghrp 6


 
ive heard that as well.
i'd like to know if either insulin or ghrp 6 cause itching/stinging when injecting


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 3, 2012)

ghrp6 does/should not. if it has a lot of acetonitrile in it, it might but prob not


----------



## Omega77 (Mar 19, 2012)

@ chopper hey i have the same nipertropin blue top hgh and same batch no. 11823 me and my cousin recently got it from a local dealer and have a feeling it could be fake for sure. So after your testing did you conclude the product as a fake??? We seen off the internet and you tube to test your hgh you get a preganacy test and if it comes out neg its good hgh and if its postive its not hgh but possibly hcg...


----------



## Omega77 (Mar 19, 2012)

Chopper057 

Contact me at my email i have the same nipertropin batch as you and since you done all the facts maybe you can help me out... Contact me jamestolento77@gmail.com


----------



## Chopper057 (Mar 31, 2012)

omega, i dont think the hcg test is a good test.  all it would tell you is that it's hcg, but not proof that it's hgh.  the only way to know is to test your IGF-1 level, then take the stuff for 6wks and then test your IGF-1 level again.  mine went from 220 to 236 after 10wks and a lot of exercise.  and i tested my gh level 2hrs after injecting 5 IU and my gh level was < 1.0.  so, yeah, it was fake stuff.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

GH serum testing will prove it in one inject.


----------



## BfB (May 5, 2012)

Chopper057 said:


> i purchased Nipertropin in mid november for *****.  got 4 boxes = 40 vials
> BATCH NO. 11823 Gemstone Pharmaceuticals
> EXP DATE 12.12.14
> blue tops
> was told the vials were 10 IU each



These particular Nipers you discuss are from Gemstone Pharmaceuticals (GP).  They are NOT the same as the IP "Nipers" (loose powder).  I've used both, as has a friend.  Both were shit.  The GP Nipers are still being sold by a certain company (not a sponsor on this board), and they've been warned repeatedly they are garbage.


----------



## Chopper057 (May 6, 2012)

@heavyiron - thx, that's a good test too.  i wish i had had more knowledge cuz i would've done that a long time ago instead of doing the 10+wks!  my GH level after injxn of the blues was 0.7.  my GH level after 3.33 IU of Thanktropin was 2.8.  big difference.  see results here:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/161478-nine-1-2-weeks-thanktropin-experience.html

@BfB - thx for the info mate!.  sounds like any nipers are bunk.  FYI the powder in my blues was also a loose powder, not a "puck" like in my Thanktropin.


----------



## jwhite562 (Sep 29, 2012)

Can u please let me know where can u get those? Cuz my guy he lost his connection and now i cant buy it anywhere. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Dusteefartz (Nov 19, 2012)

I just started these today. and I have not had any of the symptons you guys are saying has happened...maybe I have a diffrent batch..?? but all the numbers are the same...Blue tops, same batch number and Exp date....weird....


----------



## BfB (Nov 20, 2012)

Dusteefartz said:


> I just started these today. and I have not had any of the symptons you guys are saying has happened...maybe I have a diffrent batch..?? but all the numbers are the same...Blue tops, same batch number and Exp date....weird....



Why even waste your time on something that is 100% fake?  It cracks me up the fake shit some of you will stick in your bodies, especially when you have zero clue what it is.  Do yourself a favor and quit them right now and throw every single vial in the trash.


----------



## Dusteefartz (Nov 21, 2012)

BfB said:


> Why even waste your time on something that is 100% fake?  It cracks me up the fake shit some of you will stick in your bodies, especially when you have zero clue what it is.  Do yourself a favor and quit them right now and throw every single vial in the trash.



Because it kills me that I wasted the money on it...LOL..but since my last post I have decided to stop it. I am actually going to stay away from GH all together simply due to the fact of price issue and the constat threat of it not being legit. I'm just gonna stick wiht old faithful...Testosterone ....


----------

